# Eclipse + AndroidSDK - Problem mit Referenzen



## Robokopp (7. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein umfangreicheres Androidprojekt vor mir und wollte einige "Strukturänderungen" vornehmen.
Beispielsweise sollen alle Klassen/Activities, die mit den Einstellungen zusammenhängen in ein und das selbe Package verschoben werden. Das ist normalerweise auch kein Problem, da Eclipse ja die ganzen Abhängigkeiten beim verschieben automatisch updated.

Das ist bei mir auch der Fall, trotzdem Crasht das Programm dann zur Laufzeit, da die verschobenen Klassen angeblich nicht gefunden werden können.

Leider verstehe ich nicht, warum das so ist. Da ist anscheinend noch irgendwo der alte "Ort" der Klassen hinterlegt, auf den das Programm versucht zuzugreifen.

Mit dem Manifest kann es nicht zusammenhängen, da ich das gleiche Problem auch bei Views hab, die ja sowieso nicht registriert werden müssen.

Ich hab mal testweise alle Klassen,Layouts, Drawables in ein neues Projekt kopiert, dort dann die Struktur so angelegt wie ich es wollte und dann erst kompiliert.Leider versucht er auch dort auf die alten Orte zuzugreifen.

Kennt einer das Problem und vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## Timothy Truckle (7. Jan 2013)

Robokopp hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab mal testweise alle Klassen,Layouts, Drawables in ein neues Projekt kopiert, dort dann die Struktur so angelegt wie ich es wollte und dann erst kompiliert.Leider versucht er auch dort auf die alten Orte zuzugreifen.


Hast Du Schon mal 'ne Volltextsuche nach den (alten) Klassennamen gemacht?

bye
TT


----------



## Robokopp (7. Jan 2013)

Jetzt ja, damit finde ich nichts.


Hier mal der Log:



> 01-07 15:13:14.715: E/AndroidRuntime(28849): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
> 01-07 15:13:14.715: E/AndroidRuntime(28849): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{de.android.myapp/de.android.myapp.game.GameActivity}: android.view.InflateException: Binary XML file line #120: Error inflating class de.android.myapp.game.Inventory
> 01-07 15:13:14.715: E/AndroidRuntime(28849): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2304)
> 01-07 15:13:14.715: E/AndroidRuntime(28849): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2354)
> ...


----------



## schlingel (7. Jan 2013)

Das scheint mir die entscheidende Stelle zu sein:



> 01-07 15:13:14.715: E/AndroidRuntime(28849): Caused by: android.view.InflateException: Binary XML file line #120: Error inflating class de.android.myapp.game.Inventory



Kann es sein, dass du irgendwelche Layout-Files hast in denen selbst geschriebene Views verwendet werden? Eclipse kann die nämlich beim Refactoring nicht automatisch ausbessern.


----------



## Robokopp (7. Jan 2013)

Oh man danke, das wars 

Wundert mich aber, dass Lint da nicht gemeckert hat.


----------



## Timothy Truckle (7. Jan 2013)

Robokopp hat gesagt.:


> Oh man danke, das wars
> 
> Wundert mich aber, dass Lint da nicht gemeckert hat.


Die Volltext-Suche hätte da auch was finden müssen... war wohl auf 
	
	
	
	





```
*.java
```
 eingeschränkt?

bye
TT


----------



## Robokopp (7. Jan 2013)

ja stimmt war sie


----------

